# Tektro mini v-brakes - any good ?



## justa

Anyone tried the tektro mini v-brakes ?

Not very impressed with the Avid Shorties on my tricross and noticed that the 08 versions come with the tektros's

thanks


----------



## meat tooth paste

Hey man. I just finished my Tricross build.

I bought the Tektro Mini V for the Tricross but didn't go with them for a couple of reasons.

There is very little clearance between the pad mount part of the brake arm and the massive crown on the Tricross fork. So if you remove the front wheel often it seems like it would rub and potentially damage/wear the part of the crown. Just a precautionary guess, not sure if this is even an issue.
Tire clearance was very tight. I am running 35c Ritchey SpeedMax tires and it barely cleared. I also want to run 40c for some rougher fireroads that I ride.
With that said, I decided to build up my Tricross with v-brakes paired up to Cane Creek's new Drop V levers. This also means that I couldn't use my 105 brifters that I had laying around. So i switched to barend shifters and must say that I like it.

I had read bad things about Travel Agents (setup, kink in the cable, cable wear) so I decided to bypass it altogether, but at the same time others swear by the setup.

I spec'd out the nooodle'less Cane Creek Direct 5 brakes. You can tear those apart and change the arms left to right and also switch the pad place fore/aft of the arms. This was was good because you can put the pads fore of the arms to avoid hitting the massive crown of the Specialized fork.

I'll post some pics tomorrow of my setup if that's helpful to ya.


----------



## whateveronfire

justa said:


> Anyone tried the tektro mini v-brakes ?
> 
> Not very impressed with the Avid Shorties on my tricross and noticed that the 08 versions come with the tektros's
> 
> thanks


I ride my cross bike mostly on the road and light trails (don't race). I switched to campy mini-v's a while ago and have been really happy with the performance. They modulate well and aren't nearly as picky as the old set-up (avid cantis).


----------



## niterider

*I use them*

I have the Tektro RX-5 Mini V on my Felt F1X. They are better then the canti's I used before. I do a lot of raod riding with my cross bike (specificaly mountain passes) and the mini v gives better down hill braking force. I had to install an "in-line" barrel adjuster to the brake lines. to get my wheels off. When you set up the pads 2 mils away from the rim you will not be able to release the cable noodle. The barrel adjusters give you that extra cable release.


----------



## Mootsie

My wife has them on her cross bike and they have been nothing but trouble. The LBS has fiddled with them for years. We made the decision that in the next month, they'll go on Ebay and we'll move onto to something else. The springs are a piece of work. POS IMO


----------



## meat tooth paste

whateveronfire said:


> I ride my cross bike mostly on the road and light trails (don't race). I switched to campy mini-v's a while ago and have been really happy with the performance. They modulate well and aren't nearly as picky as the old set-up (avid cantis).


Forgot about the Campys. Worth checking out, the are the Veloce models.
I think Jensons has them online.


----------



## FatTireFred

meat tooth paste said:


> Forgot about the Campys. Worth checking out, the are the Veloce models.
> I think Jensons has them online.




do those work with 'regular' levers, ergos?


----------



## whateveronfire

I got the Campys on ebay and they're the Veloce model. Really nice and functional. You do need the barrel adjuster to get them off, but otherwise it's what I wanted. I run a Shimano 9 spd set-up otherwise. So not proper.


----------



## whateveronfire

FatTireFred said:


> do those work with 'regular' levers, ergos?


Yep. They'll work with ergos or STI (which is how I run them). No need for a travel agent. They're not "approved" for 'cross according to Campy, but I suspect they'd work fine, if not as ideally as cantis.  They're great for street and light trail use.


----------



## meat tooth paste

btw, if you want to try out the tektros for cheap, let me know. i will sell you my unused set.

PM me if you're interested


----------



## Derf

*Campy*

How big of a tire can you get into and out of the Campy's? If you use campy levers then they have the button to open the break more. Maybe a barrel adjuster won't be needed then.


----------



## meat tooth paste

The tire clearance issue with these small mini v brakes is the brake cable that spans across the two caliper lever arms. So even tho the Camply levers can be released wider via the button/knob, it doesn't address the problem with the cable.


----------



## whateveronfire

I run 32s with no problem and could go bigger. MTP is right, the barrel adjuster is needed (at least with the Campy and Shimano STI set-up) to get enough play in the cable to release the brake cable.


----------



## justa

meat tooth paste said:


> btw, if you want to try out the tektros for cheap, let me know. i will sell you my unused set.
> 
> PM me if you're interested


thats really good of you - but I'm in the UK !


----------



## meat tooth paste

whateveronfire said:


> I got the Campys on ebay...I run a Shimano 9 spd set-up otherwise. So not proper.


Ah... what is proper nowadays? 

It's the era of mixed components. Bike makers nowadays spec such multi brand parts. Seems like alot of bikes no longer come with their group cranks and brakes, replacing them with FSA or Bontrager house brand cranks and Tektro brakes. 

With that said tho, my last Bianchi came with all Campy Veloce. I must admit there something special about that. I sold it tho, so maybe not special enough


----------



## FatTireFred

meat tooth paste said:


> Ah... what is proper nowadays?
> 
> It's the era of mixed components. Bike makers nowadays spec such multi brand parts. Seems like alot of bikes no longer come with their group cranks and brakes, replacing them with FSA or Bontrager house brand cranks and Tektro brakes.
> 
> With that said tho, my last Bianchi came with all Campy Veloce. I must admit there something special about that. I sold it tho, so maybe not special enough




actually it's the NEW era of mixed components... back in the days just before ergo/sti, it was not uncommon the have different brakes and levers, drivetrain, regina-sachs-whatever FW.... then with sti/ergo we were forced to keep the drivetrain same, full groups/gruppos. there were no or few other brake and crank mfgers, many that were once popular seemingly disappeared (modolo, suntour, dia-compe, sugino, ofmega, gipiemme, etc). now the market is expanding again


----------



## justa

meat tooth paste said:


> Hey man. I just finished my Tricross build.
> 
> I bought the Tektro Mini V for the Tricross but didn't go with them for a couple of reasons.
> 
> There is very little clearance between the pad mount part of the brake arm and the massive crown on the Tricross fork. So if you remove the front wheel often it seems like it would rub and potentially damage/wear the part of the crown. Just a precautionary guess, not sure if this is even an issue.
> Tire clearance was very tight. I am running 35c Ritchey SpeedMax tires and it barely cleared. I also want to run 40c for some rougher fireroads that I ride.
> With that said, I decided to build up my Tricross with v-brakes paired up to Cane Creek's new Drop V levers. This also means that I couldn't use my 105 brifters that I had laying around. So i switched to barend shifters and must say that I like it.
> 
> I had read bad things about Travel Agents (setup, kink in the cable, cable wear) so I decided to bypass it altogether, but at the same time others swear by the setup.
> 
> I spec'd out the nooodle'less Cane Creek Direct 5 brakes. You can tear those apart and change the arms left to right and also switch the pad place fore/aft of the arms. This was was good because you can put the pads fore of the arms to avoid hitting the massive crown of the Specialized fork.
> 
> I'll post some pics tomorrow of my setup if that's helpful to ya.


pics would be great thanks !


----------



## yashashana

I ended up using the Tektro Rx-5 Mini V-bakes with the Travel agents for all of last season (Not one muddy Race though, so no experience with mud clogging the travel agents).

I found the brakes really useful on fast courses with long straightaways leading to a sharp 180 or anytime where being able to produce large changes in speed were a part of being able to ride sections of the course fast. 

I noticed that while my other cantilevers(froglegs and BR-550) were useless when it was wet, the mini v-brakes showed no real signs of being affected by the moisture on the rims.

Without the travel agents, I felt that the brakes were too mushy and also rested too close to the rims. With the travel agents, there is plenty of clearance, 2-3mm, and plenty of power. Setup is very easy.

That being said, I just bought some Paul Neo-Retros for my race bike and am very happy with them. The Mini V-brakes with the Travel agents have more power though.


----------



## elmar schrauth

i run tektro rx5 since three years ,
20 races / year .
absolutely no problems !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
before i had campa , but the springs on rx 5 are much stronger .

we have big experience with them ,because sold over 200 pair of them 
big advatage : every brakepad fits every rim . no changng of pads ,when changing to carbonrims 
and absolutly no fork shuttering .

in germany even a lot stock bikes are sold with mini-v .
the best pressure point ,you will have with using campagnolo-levers.
you can use nokon or jagwire reinforced outerhousing to have a much better pressure-point .
i never tried tires wider than 37 mm 
for quick wheelchanges you need adjustable noodles.
attention :there are differnt tektro mini v brakes on the market .
now 35 % of german cyclocrosser use mini-v.
on races you see 8 % of the riders with mini-v
three years ago ,there have been two riders in races ........
it will become stndard.
frm will bring a superlight one in summer .



elmar


----------



## meat tooth paste

The Tektro model commonly sold here is the 926A mini-v.

I was looking at some BMX bike parts and noticed that some of those have shorter arms too, longer than the 926A but still shorter than regular mtn bike v-brake arm.

Interesting thing is that the new 08 Specialized Tricross Expert has mini v brakes that are not tektros. They work with the SRAM Red brifters as you can see in the pics.


----------



## justa

hmmm - interesting !

elmar - what are adjustable noodles ?


----------



## turbomatic73

*Rx-5s...likey likey*

I used the RX-5's with 105 brifters all last year and thought they were great. I didn't use a travel agent and thought they still worked fine, although I'd assume the travel agents would give you more clearence if you need it. A whole lot more power than the canti's i had been using (cane creek's) and they were very inexpensive (<$30 on ebay). The modulation is fine too. Also good for road riding, since canti's absolutely suck for any sort of panic stop you may have to do on the road (i commute on my cross bike fairly often, also take it up to the mountains from time to time). Also if you ride your cross bike on mtb trails the mini-v's are nice--again, more stopping force than canti's, which is nice on tight switchbacks or downhill sections.

FWIW I have no problem getting my wheels in/out with the mini-v's. no nead to fiddle w/ an inline adjuster. Just unhook the noddle and pull out the wheel.


----------



## justa

thanks turbo 
I think I'll go for them...


----------



## elmar schrauth

justa said:


> hmmm - interesting !
> 
> elmar - what are adjustable noodles ?



foto
http://crossladen.de/shop/system/detailimage?shop_param=cid=40&aid=11&position=position1&


----------



## justa

thanks elmar ! 

never seen them in the UK.......

where do you get them from ?


----------



## elmar schrauth

justa said:


> thanks elmar !
> 
> never seen them in the UK.......
> 
> where do you get them from ?


i am a bike-shop owner ............


----------



## d2p

I never knew they existed either - glad to learn something new today! Thanks!

http://www.tektro.com/02products/16small parts.php


----------



## meat tooth paste

I never knew about these too.

Doing a search, I found that Jagwires a noolde with a barrel adjuster too.


----------



## justa

elmar - fancy exporting to the uk ? 

I contacted Specialized here in the UK and they sent me this reply....

'Hi Justin,

Thanks for your email, it's always good to get feedback from riders.

As performance upgrade we are now offering mini v style brakes for Tricross'.

If you take your bike back to your nearest authorized Specialized dealer (you will need your original proof of purchase) they will remove the original canti's and we will send you out a set of the new brakes.

This should solve the problem.

Regards'

Got to be pleased with that...


----------



## meat tooth paste

justa said:


> Got to be pleased with that...


Man, that is impressive customer service. Please post pics of the v-brakes they're sending you. I am curious as to what model they are and how long the brake arms are to be able to work with the brifters.


----------



## acideraser

*Tektro RX6 mini-V*

Hi, I've got Tricross Comp in UK two weeks ago and it came with Tektro RX6 - black.
They actually stop better then Avid-4. I compared to the Comp model I've test ridden - much better. However I can't remove wheels - just can't press then close enough to take out noodle, so if got puncture then will have to loose pads first.

here is a picture of new breaks from Tektro website:


and info as well: 
RX6 NEW!! Lightweight design 
3D Forged aluminum arms
With 876.12 cartridge pads
With quick release machanism cable guide pipe and holder
Arm length : 90mm
Dimension : 20.5 - 36.5mm 
Standard finish 
Sand blasted black anodized 
Weight 144 grams / wheel


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

acideraser said:


> However I can't remove wheels - just can't press then close enough to take out noodle, so if got puncture then will have to loose pads first.


If the tire is flat, it will be much easier to squeeze between the pads w/o releasing the noodle. Just remember to re-install the wheel before re-inflating.


----------



## acideraser

PeanutButterBreath said:


> If the tire is flat, it will be much easier to squeeze between the pads w/o releasing the noodle. Just remember to re-install the wheel before re-inflating.


Thanks a lot!!! That's a good point 'cos I'd need to remove them only to change tube.... Still not easy for thieves to steal the wheel


----------



## Thommy

For all the current mini users: are these any easier or harder to install than the standard V-brakes? I really like the looks of them. Most of my cantilever equipped bikes stop ok, wouldn't mind more stopping power.


----------



## justinb

Thommy said:


> For all the current mini users: are these any easier or harder to install than the standard V-brakes? I really like the looks of them. Most of my cantilever equipped bikes stop ok, wouldn't mind more stopping power.


Installation is exactly the same as regular v-brakes: dead easy.


----------



## Thommy

Thank you. This is very good to know because I'm definitely going to go this route. I second using the in-line cable adjuster for the brakes.


----------



## aabbas

acideraser said:


> However I can't remove wheels - just can't press then close enough to take out noodle...


I quit using them when I flatted in a race and couldn't get the wheel off to change it. :mad2:


----------



## patineto

justa said:


> hmmm - interesting !
> 
> elmar - what are adjustable noodles ?













*????*


----------



## Fanaticbiking

I just installed a set of XTR (952) series v brakes with some nice soft ritchey red pads. I switched over from the TRP CR950 carbon cantis. 

Obviously night and day difference, and while I might be increasing the problems for mud package, the stopping power is so much more useful. I have read over and over again that "stopping" is not necessary in cross. Ok, maybe, but for fat/larger fellas the increased stopping ability makes diving into corners and such that much more appealign and doable.

only one long ride on the brakes, but main racer is being upgraded as well to some 960 XTR's. Could care less if it looks ok or not, but me not crashing head first into a tree cause i am unable to stop sure has its pros.  

Anyway the pros can ride what they wish to. Me I ride what I like. Being unsponsored and unproven does have its advantages. :thumbsup:


----------



## jroden

I used them last year, I could only run them on the front as my rear wheel is often out of true, they stop much beter than my expensive pauls, but they sit close to the rim and rub in the mud. They would be great for dry onditions or road applications, plus they are very cheap.


----------



## Gcrosshairs

Re-viving an old thread. I just bought a cross bike as my all around bike. It is a 62cm so I have a long cable to the front Avid Shorty 4 canti. Terrible fork chatter. Someone suggested I try mini-v's and found this old post. 

RBF is a great source for info. 

Anyone have any newer advice for mini-v's. What works. What doesn't work. 

Do you need the travel agents or adjustable noodles with mini v's to get wheel off?

Thanks


----------



## Camilo

Nothing to do with mini V's but I've been using regular V's with Travel Agents since the beginning of last summer and they work flawlessly. I have the kind with barrel adjusters. FWIW, I have only occasional, tiny shudder or squeal with the full carbon front fork on my "new" Jamis. My old franken commuter with a commercial grade aluminum fork had no shudder or squeal at all. Wheel is easy on and off.

Disclaimer: I dont' race but use this bike for fast commuting and gravel roads, including steep downhills.


----------



## Gcrosshairs

Mini V or regular V's. I'm just trying to figure out what works. The front canti has got to go. I have read the barrell adjuster helps when you need to take off wheel. 

Thanks for input. 

I guess some of the pros are using them to. Ryan Trebon is using them on his new ride:


----------



## Gcrosshairs

per cyclingnews:


----------



## Reparto

I have TRP cx9 with sram levers and it works great. The brakes have enough room to open the brake for wheel removal. And no chatter. Live and race in CO so not much mud.


----------



## OnTheRivet

Gcrosshairs said:


> Mini V or regular V's. I'm just trying to figure out what works. The front canti has got to go. I have read the barrell adjuster helps when you need to take off wheel.
> 
> Thanks for input.
> 
> I guess some of the pros are using them to. Ryan Trebon is using them on his new ride:


Been using the Tektro 926 Al BMX mini V's for two years and they are great. This is the shortest V-brake that you can buy (80mm) which alleviates all the problems associated with V's and road levers. No need for a travel agent and plenty of pad to rim clearance (I can remove my 34mm tubies without issue) and they still have ridiculous stopping power. 

http://www.tektro.com/_english/01_products/01_prodetail.php?pid=90&sortname=Brake&sort=1&fid=2


----------



## mopartodd

Just ordered the TRP CX9 to replace my Avid Shorty 6's. Hope this is an upgrade.


----------



## Gcrosshairs

OnTheRivet said:


> Been using the Tektro 926 Al BMX mini V's for two years and they are great. This is the shortest V-brake that you can buy (80mm) which alleviates all the problems associated with V's and road levers. No need for a travel agent and plenty of pad to rim clearance (I can remove my 34mm tubies without issue) and they still have ridiculous stopping power.


Thanks for the link. I couldn't find the 926 because I didn't realize it was a BMX brake.


----------



## Lazy Spinner

I chatted with Adam Craig at the Portland USGP as I noticed he ran CX9 on his bikes. I asked about how they run for mud and he stated very matter-of factly that they did OK in the slop but, since he changes bikes each lap in those conditions, he never gets that much mud build up.

TRP is making a CX 8.4 later this year with shorter arms and better clearance. The new Felt pictured above is sporting the 8.4 brakes. They showed them off at Sea Otter.


----------



## helios

The 8.4s are supposed to be better suited for the amount of cable SRAM levers pull. Word on the street is that CX9 works well with Shimano levers but left something to be desired with SRAM levers; thus, the CX8.4.


----------



## Corndog

I installed some Tektro 926al mini v brakes on my tricross single a few days ago and absolutely love them. THey were easy to setup and have TONS of power. I'm using them with Sram brake levers and the pull is more than fine. 

I've since pulled the trigger on some of the TRP CX-9 brakes and will likely order some of the new 84mm length models when they come out.


----------



## pmt

I'll throw in my hat on the 926 brakes as well; they're great with Kool-Stop mountain pads. Be sure to get a noodle with a barrel adjuster; that makes it easy to fine-tune plus easy to open them to get the wheel out.


----------



## mopartodd

Just installed the TRP CX9' brakes...they are a tremendous inprovement over the Avid 6's. Set them up with Jagwire inline adjusters for ease od removal.


----------



## GreenLightGo

Reparto said:


> I have TRP cx9 with sram levers and it works great. The brakes have enough room to open the brake for wheel removal. And no chatter. Live and race in CO so not much mud.


Good info, exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## rearviewmirror

Thanks for the info in this thread. Is waiting for the CX8.4 really worthwhile if running SRAM Rival? I wouldn't mind selling the Avid Shorty 6's I have as brand new, just not sure if I should wait.


----------



## GreenLightGo

meat tooth paste said:


> I never knew about these too.
> 
> Doing a search, I found that Jagwires a noolde with a barrel adjuster too.


I ordered a set to go with the TRP Cx9s I just ordered. Seems like a good solution in a simple package. Will post pictures once they are on hand and installed.


----------



## drmayer

could you guys running the 926al's post a pic measuring from the top of the tire to the brake cable? I'm concerned with clearance for fenders.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

drmayer said:


> could you guys running the 926al's post a pic measuring from the top of the tire to the brake cable? I'm concerned with clearance for fenders.


The 926AL's are really short (80mm). I run 930AL's on my commuter, which you can see here:










Note that those are 95mm arms, and the tire is 35mm. I'm swapping the brakes out for 90mm arms (Tektro RX6) because the springs on the 930AL's are somewhat exposed and tend to get jammed up with grit.

More details here.


----------



## drmayer

i've got a similar setup, 35mm tires and fenders. 

Looks like i'm going to have to go to full v-brakes with travel agents as i have sram levers.


----------



## winmac

OnTheRivet said:


> Been using the Tektro 926 Al BMX mini V's for two years and they are great.
> 
> TEKTRO BRAKE SYSTEMS


What shifters do you have?
I am using Shimano 6600 Ultegra.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

I've been extremely happy with the Tektro RX5 mini v-brakes.

Write-up here:
Déjà Vu, All Over Again | GRAVELBIKE.com


----------



## Swerny

Corndog said:


> I installed some Tektro 926al mini v brakes on my tricross single a few days ago and absolutely love them. THey were easy to setup and have TONS of power. I'm using them with Sram brake levers and the pull is more than fine.
> 
> I've since pulled the trigger on some of the TRP CX-9 brakes and will likely order some of the new 84mm length models when they come out.


I have to agree. 

I had the 926al's installed on my Kona Major One (replacing the Kore Sport Canti's) and it's a night and day difference in stopping power. 

No shudder, no nothing. 

Seems like a great upgrade to me...mud clearance isn't really an issue as my CX bike is used mostly as my commuter.


----------



## mudrock

I had the Tektro RX5 on my old bike with Sram Red levers and they worked great. I got a noodle with a cable adjuster at the end (Jagwire makes them).

http://www.cyclocrossworld.com/trp-cx8-4-cyclocross-brakes

Or you could get this: a bit pricier though, and it comes with the cable adjuster.


----------



## j_shoe99

According to my bike build specs, I have "TRP Eurox Cantilevers". I, personally, think they stopping power is very poor. But....I coming from a mountain bike racer background. Correct, they are NOT hydraulic disc brakes that I'm used to, but I find they are way worse than the Ultegra brakes on my road bike.

Is it worth switching to something "better", or are all cantilever brakes weak in general?

I'd like more stopping power this CX season, but I'm unsure if a brake or pad "upgrade" will even help my cause?


----------



## mudrock

It could be your straddle cable is set too high. Lowering where the brake cable attaches to the straddle increases mech. advantage. In general cantis aren't as good as road brakes, and def not as good as discs. There are different ways to set them up, and riders without experience often do them incorrectly.


----------



## nayr497

Some good information here, wanted to see if anyone has more feedback...

I'd like to put some V-brakes on my commuter/all-arounder. It's a cross bike with full Planet Bike fenders. I have 28 mm tires, but was thinking of jumping up to 30 or 32s.

I am interested in the Tektro RX's, 6's have 90 mm arms, 5's have 85 mm arms. Seems like I should opt for the 6's. I'm pairing them with some older Shimano 105 9-speed levers.

Any idea on clearance? (I think I should be fine). Any idea on the pull compatibility? 

I recently swapped out some FSA SL-K cantis on my CX race bike for some TRP CX8.4s. Paired them with SRAM Red shifters. A WORLD of difference. I love them. The pull on the Red shifters is smooth and effortless. And, I still have the stock pads.

They work so well that now I can't stand cantis, even on my commuter bike.

Just hoping to confirm the Tektro RX6's will give me enough clearance and that the lever action will be okay. I'll be running smooth tires, likely never bigger than 32s. I would rather not have to notch my fenders.


----------



## headloss

I'm running the TRP 8.4 on my 520 (w/ Campy), clearance isn't an issue for me. Fenders should fit with 35s (eye-balling it), but I'm only running 28s at the moment.

You're better off getting shorter arms with older shimano levers.


----------

